# Forum on a mobile phone



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

As subject really, some forums have a slightly different layout of on a phone, is there a way to do it for ttforums? Otherwise I have to keep zooming in etc.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I use tapatalk for the forum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

thanks I will look into that to see if

1. are they going to collect my data illegally
2. will it cost me any money

I have seen "posted using tapatalk" so it's clearly quite common.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

if you scroll to the bottom of the page there's a link to switch to mobile site


----------

